# Female mouse



## Riverpet100 (Apr 16, 2018)

:shock: 
So I have a female I paired with a male, I seen with my own eyes him successfully breeding with her twice, and I know they did more times. But she never got big, and when her due date came she didn't have any pinkies. I don´t understand why he wouldn't have been fertile. He bred with two other females, one had live babies, but ate them. The other female had babies, but unfortunately they were dead. The breeder of all my mice is a close friend, and I know all the parents of my mice, and they breed amazingly. The female who had live babies but ate them as since been retired. The female who had dead babies, I am debating to retire her as it was her first time. The female I am trying to breed now, Snow ball, its her first time. She is fairly young, but to the age she can breed. What would be the reason why none of his offspring are working out? I really want to keep his genetics, as the same for her, but none of the attempts to breed him have worked. Just in case your asking, I breed for pets not feeders.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Sometimes mice go over their due date. Gestation is 18-21 days and can slightly vary. I've had a female miscarry and her second attempt was successful. It could just be the doe if the buck has bred other does that have given birth. If not, just could be an unlucky circumstance. You could weigh her everyday to see if she gains weight using a kitchen scale. Recently, I had a female give birth to only a couple babies so she had minute changes in her weight. Also, some breeding attempts fail regardless of infertility/sterility and the doe just doesn't conceive.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Just leave them together until she get's big, at least he now has a friend.


----------

